# Solved: Interrupted Windows Update



## Grazes (Jul 14, 2012)

I was installing window updates when I accidentally shut my laptop off before it finished updating. Now, whenever I turn my laptop on, it displays "Windows File Error". Safe Mode, Startup Repair, and System Restore do not work. Help?


----------



## captainron276 (Sep 11, 2010)

Do you have the Windows disk or did you make your recovery disks when you first got your computer? Sounds like you might need to install Windows again. 
Also, you might have a Recovery partition on that laptop. Can you give us the make and model # so the Tech's can give you advice?


----------



## Grazes (Jul 14, 2012)

I have the Windows CD.

It's a Dell Inspiron N5110


----------



## captainron276 (Sep 11, 2010)

Great, lets wait for one of the great Tech's in here who know your computer and can help you through this How long have you had this computer?


----------



## Grazes (Jul 14, 2012)

About 5 months


----------



## captainron276 (Sep 11, 2010)

I would give it another day here and see what happens. Hopefully one of the Tech's can help you out. If not, I would call Dell support since it is still under warranty.

Good luck

Capt


----------



## Ihatecats (Jun 10, 2012)

MANUAL FIX TO WINDOWS UPDATE LOOP 

1. Insert the Recovery/Install DVD into the computer 
2. Boot off of the DVD. When you first start your computer, the first screen you see should give you the key combination to press to enter a 'multi-boot' menu. On Dell's this key is F12 but it varries by each manufacturer. Once you find it and are at the multiboot menu, choose to boot of CD/DVD 
3. When prompted (after it has booted to the CD/DVD) choose "repair my computer" and enter the command prompt 
4. Type C: (with colon) and press enter 
5. Then type cd c:\windows\winsxs and press enter 
6. Then type del pending.xml and press enter 
7. Restart your computer 

That should kill any pending updates.

This fix is for vista/7


----------



## Ihatecats (Jun 10, 2012)

Grazes I noticed that you marked your thread as solved did what I suggested help?


----------



## Grazes (Jul 14, 2012)

Well, it didn't work but I needed to use the computer so I reset it to factory settings.


----------



## Ihatecats (Jun 10, 2012)

Thanks for letting us know.


----------

